# Joy



## MrHobbsMissB (Mar 27, 2009)

Joy came to GRR in terrible shape, she had been bred repeatedly and she was so thin you could see her spine but this litle girl wasn't about to let that stop her, with good food and veggies, space to run, and a foster Mom that loved her (my daughter) she started to blossom, she loved the other rabbits andthe dog andshe would run to say hello when youwent to her. It took a few months but she was finally well enough to be spayed on the 17th of this month, unfortunately we lost her on the 22nd. She was definitely a little bundle of Joy and she will be sorely missed.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you so much to Carrie for giving Joy so much happiness. You just have to know that when your vet refuses do a spay due to extreme poor condition, that she hasn't had a very good life. Carrie gave Joy all the good things in life that she had been missing.

We're so sorry that we weren't able to save you. Binky free Joy. :rainbow:


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 27, 2009)

so sorry for your loss...:hug:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 28, 2009)

we are so sorry for your loss. It's a comfort to us knowing that you gave her love and a good home--something that she seemed to be lacking before you got her.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave her the love that she s hould have had and you should be very proud that she had a good life while she was here. RIP sweetie


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 28, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss. i hope in time you will be able to take comfort in knowing that you all showed joy such kindness in her short life.

binky free joy:rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. To echo the others, she knew love and happiness before shewent to the rainbow bridge.


----------



## bunnylady2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I will never forget the day Joy came into rescue. She truly was a Joy. We take comfort in the fact that she had more love in three months in rescue, than she had in herformer life. 

I am forever grateful to you, Anne and Carrie for always being there for these little ones.

Binky free, Joy.:angel:


----------

